# Cách Bảo Quản Và Vệ Sinh Nệm Bông Ép Đúng Cách



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (20/2/19)

*Nệm bông ép là sản phẩm không hề xa lạ với chúng ta, nhờ vào tính tiện lợi và giá cả phải hợp lý nên vật dụng này rất được ưa chuộng và phổ biến trên thị trường.*

Để giữ được tấm nệm lâu bền nhất có thể thì việc bảo quản và vệ sinh nệm đúng cách rất quan trọng, do đó nếu gia đình bạn đang sở hữu một tấm nệm bông ép thì hãy tham khảo ngay bài viết dưới đây của Tatana nhé!!!

*1. Cách bảo quản nệm đúng cách:*
Bước đầu tiên và quan trọng nhất trong khâu bảo quản nệm là bạn cần đặt nệm đúng cách để không ảnh hưởng đến kết cấu của tấm nệm cũng như ảnh hưởng đến tư thế nằm của người sử dụng.
Để tránh gây biến dạng, hư hỏng, bạn cần đặt nệm trên bề mặt phẳng, không lồi lõm hoặc bị cong.

Nệm sử dụng lâu bạn sẽ thấy bị lõm và trùng ở những vị trí thường nằm. Do đó, bạn nên thường xuyên xoay trở các mặt của tấm nệm (khoảng 3 tháng/lần) để tránh việc hư hại bề mặt nệm do sử dụng trong thời gian quá dài.

_




Nệm bông ép TATANA với thiết kế trang nhã, hiện đại và áo nệm vải 3D thoáng mát, độc đáo_​
*2. Cách vệ sinh nệm đơn giản và hiệu quả:
Giặt chăn ra gối*: Việc làm này sẽ giúp bạn đảm bảo được an toàn sức khỏe cho gia đình khỏi các mùi hôi, các loại vi khuẩn, virus ẩn náu trong chăn drap và áo gối lâu ngày sinh bệnh. Ngoài ra, việc giặt và thay chăn ra gối thường xuyên cũng tránh được việc các vết bẩn ở trên chăn drap gối thẩm thấu vào bên trong làm bẩn nệm.

*Giặt áo nệm*: Đầu tiên bạn phải ngâm trong nước ấm có hòa tan một ít xà phòng sau đó vò nhẹ bằng tay hay giặt máy ở chế độ giặt nhẹ. Sau đó kéo kín hết khóa khi cho vào mặt giặt tiến hành giặt giũ như bình thường.

*Giặt ruột nệm:*
Nhiều người thường gặp một sai lầm khá nghiêm trọng khi giặt ruột nệm bông ép đó là rắc xà phòng lên sau đó xịt nước thẳng và để làm sạch. Điều này hoàn toàn sai bởi khi nước vào sẽ làm mất đi liên kết của những sợi bông và làm sạch đệm nhanh bị mềm lún đi.

_




Ruột nệm bông ép được làm từ các sợi bông chất lượng cao_​Để vệ sinh ruột đệm bông ép đúng cách, bạn nên dùng gậy đập vào mặt đệm để bụi bẩn bên trong bay ra ngoài sau đó dùng máy hút bụi hút lại thật sạch bụi và những sợi bông bay ra. Trường hợp không có máy hút bụi bạn có thể sử dụng khăn ướt phủ lên bề mặt đệm rồi đập, như thế bụi khi bay ra sẽ bám vào khăn ướt này.

Tiếp sau đó đem ruột đệm đi phơi tại nơi khô ráo và thoáng mát nhưng bạn nên lưu ý không được phơi trực tiếp dưới ánh năng to để tránh đệm bị hư hại.

*Lưu ý:*
Với những gia đình có trẻ nhỏ khi trẻ tè lên đệm, đối với những loại đệm mỏng chỉ cần lấy máy sấy qua một lúc thì mọi vết bẩn đều được làm sạch. Còn với những loại đệm dày cần vệ sinh một cách cẩn thận hơn, bạn chỉ cần dùng khăn hay giấy khô thấm hết nước trên bề mặt đệm sau đó đổ cồn vào chỗ ướt để một lúc cồn khô đệm của bạn sẽ sạch sẽ thơm tho.

Với những loại vết bẩn là máu bạn có thể bôi một chút oxy già lên trực tiếp vết bẩn, sau đó đem phơi nơi khô ráo thoáng máy hay làm khô bằng máy sấy.
Với những vết bẩn dính do thực phẩm và nước giải phát, bạn pha thêm một thìa nước rửa bát với hai bát nước lạnh sau đó dùng chà nhẹ lên vết bẩn rồi lặp đi lặp lại nhiều lần cho đến khi vết bẩn biến mất. Tiếp đó xả sạch bằng cách dùng khăn sạch thấm nước lạnh xoa đều lên bề mặt đệm. Tiếp đó, dùng máy sấy hay đem phơi để làm khô đệm.

Qua các thông tin trên thì có thể thấy rằng việc vệ sinh nệm bông ép không hề khó đúng không nào. Hãy tham khảo thêm những bài viết hữu ích khác để giúp gia đình bạn có được những giấc ngủ thật ngon tại Tatana.vn bạn nhé!!!

*TATANA*​


----------

